# Applications iPad : 3G vraiment nécessaire?



## getanorth (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Je compte m'acheter un iPad prochainement, et je me pose la question fatidique : wifi ou 3G? Les prix du 3G poussent à la réflexion... et le 3G fait perdre une certaine autonomie à l'iPad non? 


J'aimerais juste savoir si le 3G est vraiment un point nécessaire ou si l'on peut s'en passer pour certaines applications.

Par exemple, imaginons que j'ai *l'iPad wifi*. Pour les applications de journaux (Le Monde etc..), si l'on a téléchargé le journal du jour auparavant (chez soi avec wifi), peut-on le lire tranquillement sans connexion (dans le bus etc..) ou faut-il obligatoirement une connexion pour ouvrir ces applis et en profiter?

Car je compte utiliser l'iPad surtout dans les transports et chez moi (pour le boulot j'ai un macbook), or chez moi j'ai le wifi, mais pour les transports ça m'embêterait que certaines applis soient complètement inutilisables hors-ligne et qu'au final je puisse rien faire :rose:

*
Voilà, donc en gros, au vu des utilisations que je compte en faire, l'iPad wifi est-il suffisant? ou le 3G est-il vraiment LE bon investissement pour en profiter pleinement?*
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Octobre 2010)

l'ipad 3G est aussi wifi. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir la 3G pour les applis. La 3G c'est juste un moyen de se connecter au réseau lorsqu'il n'y a 
pas de wifi.


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le WIFI sans 3G et la seule chose qui peut me faire défaut, c'est Safari en déplacement.

Pour tout le reste, je charge les données avant de partir et je n'ai aucun souci pour les lires.


----------



## clochelune (30 Octobre 2010)

je te conseille la wifi! le 3G est trop cher, je me suis fait avoir en prenant la clé 3G domino (j'en ai pour deux ans, après je stoppe mon abonnement pour rester simplement avec le wifi)
j'ai un iPad wifi, tu peux ensuite trouver moyen d'ajouter une clé 3G mais c'est cher et surtout le débit bien plus lent... bref! arnaque pour moi!!


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

Arnaque est un mot un peu fort, mais je comprends ta déception. C'est après avoir bien réfléchi à mon utilité de l'iPad et les coûts de l'abonnement que je l'ai prisjuste WIFI.


----------



## twinworld (3 Novembre 2010)

j'ai pris un iPad 3G. Il est vrai que l'utilité effective que j'en fais à l'extérieur de la maison ne justifie pas l'achat du 3G. Cependant je ne regrette pas. Je me suis fais plaisir, mais j'imagine très facilement qu'on peut s'en passer en s'organisant un minimum.


----------



## CBi (3 Novembre 2010)

J'ai pris le 3G en pensant à la possibilité de s'en servir pour se connecter à internet pendant les vacances, quand je ne suis pas chez moi.

A la réflexion, il y avait d'autres solutions possibles pour le même résultat avec un iPad Wifi = prendre chez un opérateur une borne 3G-Wifi (voire même dans certains pays Wimax-Wifi), ou choisir un téléphone portable qui assure cette fonction. 

Sur ce dernier point, je pensais pouvoir utiliser un iPhone connecté au réseau en 3G et partageant sa connexion en Bluetooth = ça marche impeccable entre iPhone et Macbook mais impossible de le faire fonctionner entre iPhone et iPad = bridage ?


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Arnaque est un mot un peu fort, mais je comprends ta déception. C'est après avoir bien réfléchi à mon utilité de l'iPad et les coûts de l'abonnement que je l'ai prisjuste WIFI.



j'ai le 3G pour deux heures par mois à dix euros... je trouve que ça revient cher  de l'heure!
j'avais pris 20 euros en 2 heures et illimité week-end et vacances mais l'illimité est bridé et ça met cinq minutes à charger une page, l'horreur totale!
donc j'ai pu changer mais comme l'illimité était pour deux ans j'ai dû rester sur deux ans... et dans deux ans, je ne prendrai plus de forfait 3G...

je souhaitais le 3G vacances car ne bretagne où je vais un mois complet, pas de wifi, et j'allais deux mois dans un centre médicaisé mais le 3G était d'une lenteur incroyable

même mon iPhone sous bouygues se connectait plus vite en edge quand le 3G ne passait pas!!
mais je ne peux partager le 3G du téléphone à celui de l'iPad (téléphone sans carte sim)

donc j'ai trouvé ça un peu rude, la lenteur du 3G sur iPad... c'est clairement bridé...

je me servirai de mon iPhone (en 3G sur iPad c'était aussi pour envoyer via mail mes document sous Pages... et Pages fut une autre déception! là ça va mieux et j'ai vu evernote aussi)

coucou gwen ;-)

bonne journée à tous

ps et impossible de voir les vidéos you tube par exemple en 3G...


----------

